# Ghoultide Gathering Halloween Art Show



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone within range of the Chelsea Fairgrounds in Michigan might be interested in attending this event. One of our members here - Dave the Dead - will be there as an exhibitor.

http://www.ghoultidegathering.com/details

Clicking on the names on the exhibitors page will take you to their web sites if you would like to check out their work:

http://www.ghoultidegathering.com/exhibitors


----------

